# Ocean Master Cape Point



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I went to Bass Pro today and almost purchased the Cape Point... My question to you guys is for $150 is the cape point the best buy for the money for throwing heavy metal?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

8-n-bait yes 2-5oz metal no.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok so..*

The rod is rated at 6-12 oz,, you're telling me the sweet spot is 8oz..?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

not really saying the sweetspot is 8,more like 10,but who the fork wants to toss 10+? As for metal,no way. It is a true budget heaver.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Is that a positive thing to say?*

IT's a budget heaver?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> IT's a budget heaver?


yup , positive ...
around 8 or 9 years ago you couldn't get a budget heaver. thats when they stopped making the pinacle heavers , to the best of my knowledge the original 'budget heaver ' ... because it was an 'off the rack ' heaver . the only choice for a few years was a custom .definatly not a 'budget heaver' cost was around $350 and up ...
now the market is flooded with 'budget heavers' ........... take your pick , right off the shelf , perfect for the person who is looking for an 'inexpensive 'rod to throw 8&bait around $150 ... hence the term budget heaver ....
derf


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I'm a little slow.. *

so out of all the budget heavers OM is on the top if the list?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Yes positive*

I own the OM lite, down here in Florida thats about all the heaver you need, I love the rod. one guy on the Jax beach pier has a Cape Point for his mud hook rod and his mud hook is only like 4 or 5 oz,it barely loads the rod. Like I said the Cape Point is a LOT of rod in my opinion. When I say "budget" I am refering to the $150 price tag as opposed to $275 and up for a custom Rainshadow ,Inferno, Zzipplex etc....


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*OM Heavers*

I have both the heavy and light. Both are great rods, but for different weight ranges. I use the heavy as often as not to throw 8-10 oz. lead with 1/2 lb or more of bait. It really will sail a bait with the Senator 113 HLW reel. The light is really good with about 6 oz. lead and a bait. 

Bill


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Got both the heavy and lite*

Got them both on sale @ BSP for $89., can't beat that.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

kmw21230 you don't list in your profile where you live and that helps when recomending equipment because what people use in the NE and Mid-Atlantic and Southern locals is different. I enjoy my Ocean Master but I live in a place that it takes 8-10 to hold or even slow the drift. When I lived in FL I used a 7 foot rod for 70% of my fishing. The surf is very flat there and the tides are not as pronouced. So you have different needs in different places.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Good Point..*

kmw21230= KMWBaltimore


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

for me i can toss 5-10nbait on the Om heavy...not the best 5 ounce rod but i can launch 5 ounces witha hatteras cast with it...would make a decent rod for an occasional toss with 6 ounce sting silvers , just not if you were casting all day


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

One of if not the best rod I have found for throwing heay metal 4, 5, and 6 oz range is the Allsatr or noe the Rainshadow 1418, which is the 11'9". 

My other choice is either of my sweeeeeeeeeeet 3 piece 13 or 14 foot Diawas from Japan. This will flat out smoke a 4.5 or 6 oz hopkins.

There's one up in the market place for $200.00 right now for the extra money it is a better rod for your stated purpose.

This rod built by Wayne for Hatteras Outfitters is of the best quality and the guide layout is right on. 

I WOULD BUY THIS.....................


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I bet a guy at work Saturday that I could put 6oz of led on top of the building across the street with my OM CPS.

100+ yard cast.

Won me $5.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Team Daiwa 11'4" rated 6-8oz throws 5 ozs of metal great, rod is underrated.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

OM CPS for throwing 8nbait, I also use it for my anchor rod. I wrapped the butt of my rod with cord. I use either a squidda or the 525 on it. The only draw back to me is the sensitivity, it's plenty stout. A definite bargain though. My other two heavers are a Tica 12' 8-12oz? and a 1509.

The Tica is my third choice.

p.s. The new fangled reel seat on the OM CPS sucks.
A 525 mounted will wobble, I use the reel clamp with mine. I hate that reel seat...


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

try putting a wap or two of electric tape on the foot of the reel.

i love the om for 8nbait, but like everyone said throwing lures with it will wear you out.



t58martin said:


> OM CPS for throwing 8nbait, I also use it for my anchor rod. I wrapped the butt of my rod with cord. I use either a squidda or the 525 on it. The only draw back to me is the sensitivity, it's plenty stout. A definite bargain though. My other two heavers are a Tica 12' 8-12oz? and a 1509.
> 
> The Tica is my third choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I went to Bass Pro today and almost purchased the Cape Point... My question to you guys is for $150 is the cape point the best buy for the money for throwing heavy metal?


Curious, ya have a new AFAW and a saltiga surf, why ya wanna move back to the budget rods?

As to the question on heavy metal- as others have stated- not a good choice for tossing metal.

THe HDX or for lighter lures the LDX are better suited for tossing metal, but even the HDX is going to wear ya out after awhile.


----------



## ogrer (Jun 6, 2007)

I went to Bass Pro today and almost purchased the Cape Point......

Been there...Almost did it.....I have a 525 with a Emcast...and am looking for a back up..& ...dark side

I almost purchased a cape point....

as a back up what do you really think?

Bob


----------



## ogrer (Jun 6, 2007)

I am planning to support the local traffic....RDT or the likes...

Just to be sure.

I travel 700 mi to fish..and supoort.

Bob


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Curious, ya have a new AFAW and a saltiga surf, why ya wanna move back to the budget rods?


That was last year, 11 months ago. He's upgraded his arsenal  

How do these dead threads come back to life ?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Check out Randy's Bait Shack in VA. He's a supporter of this board. Anyhow, he's selling me the OM for less than Bass Pro can. $115 including taxes and S&H. Great rod for the $ and a great SMALL dealer. Philly Jack


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i won a OM CPS by way of a discount card i had from earlier this year that brought the total cost of the rod down to $41...and i'd have to say that after paying that little, and getting so much rod...i would definitely pay full price to buy another one...i teamed mine up with a 6500 c3ct Blue Yonder, filled it with 17lb. and with only a decent chuck could dump it with weights ranging from 4-8 oz...i kinda liked the way the lighter 4-6 oz. felt...but i could see why the rod is rated the way it is...you could probably cast a brick with the thing(remember the video of 'the nail' casting a brick)...this rod is really heavy duty yet even with the lighter weights it seemed to perform quite well...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> That was last year, 11 months ago. He's upgraded his arsenal
> 
> How do these dead threads come back to life ?


WOW !! Totally missed that :redface:


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't you guys forget the 12' GLoomis heaver that came out a couple of years back. One of my favorite heavers for 8nbait and heavy lures. One of the easiest rods to load also.:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

blacksand said:


> Don't you guys forget the 12' GLoomis heaver that came out a couple of years back. One of my favorite heavers for 8nbait and heavy lures. One of the easiest rods to load also.:fishing:


not exactly a budget heaver but a guy on our pier uses one for an anchor rod and ive thrown it a few times, its rather nice.


i love my OM CP...light to hold drum fishing...loads easy as hell and doesnt kick ur ass even after fishing allllll weeek EH CHRIS???   


and if u wait til a special at bass pro u can get them for almost a hundred bucks...100$ with the eyes and components on the rod, hard to go wrong...i see another one in my future mayb.

also like it for puting my saltist 50 on it and playing with blacktips here at night..



Jesse


----------

